#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Graag foto's kissies cdj100

## Bats

Ik ben op zoek naar ideen om 2x een pioneer cdj 100 in te bouwen. 
Heb al vele malen de zoek functie geraadpleegt maar is niet meer uitgekomen dan een grote kist met mixer + cdj100.

wie heeft pic's??

----------


## Mark

Dat is toch ook het handigste? Anders heb je je cd spelers allebei links of reachts van je mixer staan.

Waar ik heb gewerkt hadden ze de cd spelers in houders aan draaibare armen boven de mixer. Dan heb je alleen de case nodig voor vervoer (kan gewoon in simpel kissie).

Mark

----------


## speakerfreak

als je hier ff zoekt zijn er zeker wel een paar onderwerpen waar de cdjs 100 zijn ingebouwd wel allemaal zelfde principe  
cdj100, mixer, cdj100.
Er zijn hier ergens ook wat onderwerpen met fotos ervan

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## LJ Max

Ik kwam deze foto tegen op het forum van &lt;...&gt; (mag helaas de naam niet noemen want dan maak ik teveel reclame voor dat bedrijf volgende de Moderator !)



[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## Iko

sja het is compact.. maar ja verder... ik zou gewoon plat kisje nemen en links en rechts van je mixer er eentje plaatse.. is denk ik vereweg het makkelijkst


greetzz Iko

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat: sja het is compact.. maar ja verder... ik zou gewoon plat kisje nemen en links en rechts van je mixer er eentje plaatse.. is denk ik vereweg het makkelijkst



idd. Is veel fijner mixen ...

Want als je er 2 naast elkaar hebt staan , kun je (sneller) met het probleem komen dat je bij de verkeerde cd-speler op de 'Stop' knop drukt ...

[ lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## Bats

Betere formulering van mijn vraag: "hoe zouden jullie een cdj 100 (ga maar uit van twee) inbouwen?"

ik prefereer ook links en rechts van mijn mengpaneel, maar hoe, wat zijn de mogelijkheden?

----------


## Destiny

Mogelijkheden zijn er denk ik niet veel. Je pakt gewoon een bak en bouwt mengpaneel erin, en dan aan beide kanten een cdj-100. Eventueel onderin nog wat 19" ruimte maken.

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Bats

ik zit te denken aan een losse kist met cdj100 maar hoe los ik dan het probleem op van de cd ingang omdat het volgens mij niet echt mogelijk is om zo'n kistje te maken met voor en bovendeksel. het zou dan meer een tophat achtig kistje worden maar hoe zet je em dan vast?

----------


## Mark

Hij hoeft toch niet perse helemaal muur vast te staan? Kist is alleen voor vervoer belangrijk dat als ie dicht is dat alles er goed stevig inzit.

p.s. Je kunt ook je postings verwijderen...

Mark

Bijgewerkt door - Mark op 05/11/2002  18:01:24

----------


## Bats

zo verwijdert,werkte net nie goed.

je hebt idd gelijk, denk dat de voorkeur ook ligt bij de losse kistjes, ik moet dan wel elke keer kabeltjes leggen van me mengp. naar cd speler maar ja daar ben ik niet te lam voor.

----------


## maarten

dit kissie is op dit moment bij mij in de maak:



Naast deze heb ik nog een kissie voor cdj-100 #3, en de efx:



Ik denk dat als je een kistje wil maken voor een enkele CDJ-100, je dit kistje moet nemen, alleen het gedeelte van de efx weglaten. Het kistje heeft dan dus aan de voorkant een verlaging voor de ingang van de CDJ-100. 



(onder deze komt nog wat schuim, zodat ie hoger komt te liggen.)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Mag toch hopen dat die nog een beetje erg afgewerkt moeten worden! Ik heb zelf ook nog een ontwerpje liggen wat nog steeds gebouwd moet worden, zal het tekeningetje wel even voor je posten zodra ik tijd / scanner tot de beschikking heb  :Smile: 

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Bats

hey, komt er denk ik wel goed uit te zien. hoe wil je hier btw deksels voor maken? of gaat het geheel na de sjoo weer in de kist?
ga je het verven of beplakken met formica?

----------


## dj_lucv

Maak je de spelers vast of maak je ook een deksel met schuim zodat ze blijven 'zweven' ?

----------


## maarten

Er komt een deksel op, die net iets hoger is dan de hoogste knopjes (die van de apollo). En daar heb ik gelijk mijn probleem: want de hoogte van de deksel is maar 16 mm (hoogste knopje is 14 geloof ik), dus dat is erg weinig ruimte voor een vlinderslot. En opbouwsloten hebben weer het nadeel dat ze... ehh... opbouw zijn, dus vervelnd als je de kist anders wil opbergen.

De CDJ-100's zitten op dit moment muurvast. Ze zitten gewoon ingeklemd in het schuim, en ze gaan geen kant op. In de deksel plak ik dat kartonnen dinkie wat in de doos van de CDJ-100 zit in de deksel, met daar op nog schuim. Daardoor zal ie geen kant meer op kunnen

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat: Er komt een deksel op, die net iets hoger is dan de hoogste knopjes (die van de apollo). En daar heb ik gelijk mijn probleem: want de hoogte van de deksel is maar 16 mm (hoogste knopje is 14 geloof ik), dus dat is erg weinig ruimte voor een vlinderslot. En opbouwsloten hebben weer het nadeel dat ze... ehh... opbouw zijn, dus vervelnd als je de kist anders wil opbergen.



 :Smile: dat probleem had ik eerst ook, uiteindelijk toch maar gewoon de deksel de hoogte gegeven zodat zon volinderslot er wel inpast en dat meer iets dikker schuim gebruiken aan de boven kant

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## FiëstaLj

is het geen idee om van die holle ruimte boven de cdj100's een kastje te maken ? dus een scharnier eraan... kan je altijd je autosleutels, reserve tulpkabeltjes etc.. in kwijt..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Jurgen

Zo, ook mijn kissie maar weer eens online zetten. Het is niet precies wat je bedoeld, maar misschien kan je er ideeen uithalen.

Ik vind trouwens het bouwsel van Maarten erg veel gelijkenis hebben.

<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

&lt;&lt;&lt; Had ik maar doorgeleerd, dan had ik makelaar kunnen worden! &gt;&gt;&gt;




Bijgewerkt door - Jurgen op 21/11/2002  19:01:53

----------


## maarten

ziet er ook zeeer netjes uit. Ik gebruik alleen op het moment nog geen sluitprofielen. Weet eigenlijk niet waarom, mischien toch wel erg handig.

Ow jah, en Jurgen je moet toegeven: Dit is toch echt het ideale DJ setje <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Bats

he Jurgen, heb je misschien exacte maten voor die kist? ik kies nl. voor dit ontwerp omdat dit het beste te combineren is met mijn bestaande meubel en dat ik nu al het geluid bij elkaar heb. is de kist trouwens goed te vervoeren qua gewicht?

----------


## maarten

trouwens, nog even een vraagje over die kist van Jurgen:

is het niet lastig dat die kist zo hoog wordt ??. Ik heb niks onder de appollo, die zit vlak boven de onderkant, maar ik vind de kist daarmee al behoorlijk hoog. als je er dus een minidisc speler onder stopt....

----------


## Jurgen

Bats: Exacte maten heb ik niet, heb de kist laten bouwen. Eigenlijk bewust voor gekozen omdat eerdere bouwsels een beetje op niets uitliepen 
Gewicht is goed te doen met 2 mietjes of 1 vent  :Smile: 

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Maarten: Dat ligt er toch helemaal aan waar je de kist op plaatst? Met de door mij gebruikte ondergrond is het voor mij de ideale hoogte.

Grtz



&lt;&lt;&lt; Had ik maar doorgeleerd, dan had ik makelaar kunnen worden! &gt;&gt;&gt;

----------


## Overdrive

Ik vond het niet handig om 1 case te maken met 2 cdj100's en een mixer, dus heb ik ze gewoon in case los zitten, kun je ze ook nog es apart meenemen/verhuren...




Groetjessss!

----------


## beyma

Pioneer heeft toch zo'n kees kant en klaar ?! Ik heb vandeweek nog geleerd hier dat zelfbouw van flightkeesen overbodig en duur is en dat het veel goedkoper is om er één te kopen. En inderdaad als je zo'n -veel te dure- dateq kan kopen,doe er dan ook maar gelijk zo'n keesie bij toch? Staat ook nog eens groot pioneer op !

Oke even serieus nog, mijn maatje heeft tweemaal 100s'jes in een case met boven en voor deksel zitten,de 100'tjes wonen dus boven(zij aan zij) en  eronder zit nog een sony MD speler in 19 inch formaat.
Het is toch best wel makkelijk hoor die opstelling!

martijn

----------


## lichttechnicus_jeroen

we hebben speciale flightcase gebouwd voor verhuur.... aan de voorkant een hendel die je eruit kan halen, erg makkelijk

"First there was light, than there was sound"

----------


## FiëstaLj

heb je ook een foto ofzo ?

anders hebben we betrekkelijk weinig aan jouw opmerking !

Lighting to the MAX !!!

----------


## DJ.T

Betrekkelijk weinig, zeg maar niks. beetje vaag: een hendel die je er uit kan halen??

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## proetsie

Dit is misschien meer iets wat je zoekt (http://www.polisound.be/verhdet_kldisco.htm)
Ik heb nog ergens een foto van een andere opstelling maar die kan ik nu niet direct vinden. Als ik hem vind zet ik hem zeker online.

----------


## PowerSound

Zoiets dan met een CDJ 100 erin ?




Site versie 7.3 ! Maar wij hebben ... Nexo... Tja dit zegt genoeg...

----------


## peentje

Misschien een handige tip voor een ieder die cdj-100s of andere moet vervoeren in een (losse) case....

Probeer zoveel mogelijk de cd-invoer aan de onderkant te houden... Het voordeel is dan dat het cd loopwerk dan in de uiterste positie hangt en niet kan verschieten....

Als ze met het loopwerk naar boven staan en iemand de koffer nogal lomp neerzet, kan het loppwerk uit het lood schieten en dus geen cd's willen innemen... Dus weer die gereedschapkist erbij halen...

Verder heel weinig problemen met die dingen terwijl wij er veel mee rondslepen en losse vorm.... Kan in wintertijd wat last hebben van condens direct uit de auto dus wat eerder uit de koffer en aan de stroom dan is dat ook vlot over...



if you can't be funny, be noisy

----------


## dj_lucv

Die case van de cdj1000 lijkt me echt een ideaal ding, ook voor een cdj100s.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik heb zelf een tekeningetje staan voor een nieuw kistje voor 2x CDJ100 en op dit moment nog een Behringer DX500, heb m alleen al wel zo gemaakt dat er ook een 19" dateq in kan zodra daar geld voor is. 
Moet er uiteindelijk zo uit gaan zien:



met nog een paar rubberen dopjes aan de onderkant zodat we 'm op een keyboard statief kwijt kunnen. Betrekkelijk kleine oplossing maar toch vrij handig in gebruik denk ik. Ohja sloten en grepen staan er niet bijgetekend maar worden er 4 van elk op de vrij logische plaatsen denk ik  :Smile: . Komt boven de mixer natuurlijk ook een 1HE connector paneeltje met powercon in, en XLR uit (2x). Als er iemand een beter idee heeft: laat horen!

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## nicovwijk

Ik heb ook wel foto's van me kist met cdj100, maar heb geen ruimte om ze online te zetten, naar wie kan ik deze foto's mailen, zodat diegene ze erop zet?



Groeten Nico

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:Ik heb ook wel foto's van me kist met cdj100, maar heb geen ruimte om ze online te zetten, naar wie kan ik deze foto's mailen, zodat diegene ze erop zet?



J&H heeft toch beetje eigen webruimte waar jiji het ook kwijt kan,
of bedoel je dat, en hebje daar geen ruimte meer?


drive in show: Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## DJ_Robin

ffies een reactie op die tekening , die soort van uitsteeksels zijn niet echt handieg bij het opbergen van je losse deksel. Ik heb zelf een tophat idee gemaakt (ik zal morgen proberen wat fotos online te krijgen) maar dan kan je dus je deksel gewoon gebruiken om je dj setje wat hoger te leggen als de hoogte je net ff niet uitkomt.

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> ffies een reactie op die tekening , die soort van uitsteeksels zijn niet echt handieg bij het opbergen van je losse deksel. Ik heb zelf een tophat idee gemaakt (ik zal morgen proberen wat fotos online te krijgen) maar dan kan je dus je deksel gewoon gebruiken om je dj setje wat hoger te leggen als de hoogte je net ff niet uitkomt.



Deksel wordt niet gebruikt tijdens een show, dus ergens weggelegd. Hoogte komt altijd uit aangezien we dus een eigen keyboard statief meenemen omdat we problemen met tafels enzo willen vermijden.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ja dan heb je idd geen last van die uitsteeksels.

Toch zou ik er over denken om daar iets anders op te verzinnen. Is denk ik ook wel iets persoonlijks maar ik houd er niet van als er iets aan me deksel zit het kan altijd vanpas komen als je hem kan gebruiken voor ophoging of ietsdergelijks.

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## DJ_Robin

Dan bij deze eindelijk een foto van mij kistje.

2x Cdj 100s
1x Djm 600



Het is het 1e kistje wat ik hbe gebouwt , het beviel me goed. Ik ben nu meerdere kisten aan het bouwen. Deze is niet netjes afgewerkt en gaat er ook zeer snel uit en word vervangen. Waarschijnlijk komen de cdj100 los in een kist en de DJM 600 komt bij een nieuwe dubbele speler (waarschijnlijk een CMX 3000 of 5000)



Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Geocities doet niet aan remote linken  :Smile: 



Voila... Een net kistje, ik vind het alleen redelijk overbodig om het nog eens in een stolp te doen eigenlijk. Pak dan 1x een dikkere laag schuim, of is het om je mixer te beschermen, in dat geval bied dit wel uitkomt natuurlijk. Ik ga het in ieder geval niet doen.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## DJ_Robin

Bij mij zit het zow in de stolp omdat ik de deksel graag "recht" wou hebben. Dan kan ik deze dus gebruiken om de set iets op te hogen.
De rand die er omheen zit die is zo groot omdat het kistje dan de zelfde maat had als een andere kist waar deze dan weer netjes oppaste.

M.V.G

Pacific Rentals 
-sound & light-

----------


## prinsenbeek

Ik heb mijn pioneers ingebouwd in een multiplex flight case van 9 mm en zwarty gelakt, ze liggen gewoon aan bijde kanten van het mengpaneel, makkelijkste oplossing denk, ik vond het vrij lastig als ze samen aan 1 kant van het mengpaneel stonden

succes

----------


## dj_lucv

Heb je dan misschien ook een foto ofzo, dan hebben we wat meer aan je opmerking [ :Wink: ]

Verders zie ik dat dit je eerste post is, welkom!

----------


## peentje

Eventjes een foto gemaakt en geplaatst van een kissie waar ik nog wel eens mee op pad ben... 

Twee cd-spelers links met aan de rechterkant allerlei verloopjes en dergelijke, stroomverdeelblok en bierviltjes om het vlak te kunnen stellen, microfoon en een koptelefoon... Het is allemaal een beetje aan de zware kant, maar ik hoef maar een keer te lopen...


if you can't be funny, be noisy

----------


## klunz

Hee, dit kistje heb ik eerder gezien.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Mijn kistje is toch een stolp geworden... het hout staat in de loods om eraan te beginnen maar tot nu toe nog geen tijd gehad. Zodra hij af is komen er wel een paar foto's, en misschien dat ik er tijdens het bouwprocédé ook nog een paar maak.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Maarten Heukels

hier een foto van onze kist met 2 x pioneer cdj 100 en een apollo 

http://www.sonicsound.nl/Fotosites/2...%20021_jpg.jpg

is niet echt heel goed te zien maar ja...... zal kijken of ik binnenkort een betere foto kan maken 

groeten maarten

----------


## Dj Shake

maar ik ge em weer verbouwen  :Big Grin: 

olé olé, ik krijg SAD!
(nou ja, krijgen... Kopen dan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dit is 'm geworden, buitenkant stolp zit er nog niet omheen en komen uiteraard patches op de bovenkant voor de aansluitingen, maar de tijd is weer eens op.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Gupy

In aanbouw...

http://www.djgupy.com/prive/DSC00224.JPG

----------


## Bats

heej, eindelijk is het dan zover...
na maanden nagedacht te hebben hoe we onze cdj100's + mixer gaan inbouwend is het idee eindelijk vastgelegd en we gaan vanavond beginnen met zagen en lijmen/nagelen.

pics zullen volgen

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:
> http://www.deejaysonly.nl/fotos/3ewe...s/IMGP0022.jpg
> 
> Dit is 'm geworden, buitenkant stolp zit er nog niet omheen en komen uiteraard patches op de bovenkant voor de aansluitingen, maar de tijd is weer eens op.
> 
> De groeten, Jasper
> 
> * lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *



Zo dan.... Tering. Die wordt zwaar... Ik heb zelf een vergelijkbare kist, alleen dan met CDJ500s-jes, maar dan geen stolp idee, maar gewoon standaard: 10mm flightcase, en die is al een kilo of 50...

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Zo dan.... Tering. Die wordt zwaar... Ik heb zelf een vergelijkbare kist, alleen dan met CDJ500s-jes, maar dan geen stolp idee, maar gewoon standaard: 10mm flightcase, en die is al een kilo of 50...



Mja hij is nu ook al onhandig groot om in je eentje te tillen, dus wordt sowieso met dubbele grepen uitgevoerd. Ik zit er nog over te denken om er wielen onder te zetten zodat we m meteen als rijdende plank kunnen gebruiken, scheelt weer wat losse kistjes sjouwen. Ik heb voor het stolp gebeuren gekozen omdat me dat aangeraden werd, en ik op deze manier niet dat hele bakbeest op m'n kamer hoef te zetten. Bijkomend voordeel is al gebleken; best handig dat je met die stolp kunt klooien (zelfs een nieuwe maken als het moet) zonder dat je aan je dure flightcase hout moet gaan zitten prutsen. Moet alleen nog steeds een degelijke keyboard-stand op de kop tikken; dan issie meteen op goeie hoogte zonder dat we nog tafels oid nodig hebben (wat tot nu toe dus wel het geval was, dat werkt dus echt niet <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>)

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb t maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Dj Shake

> citaat:
> In aanbouw...
> 
> http://www.djgupy.com/prive/DSC00224.JPG



ben je niet bang dat je elk jaar het schuim moet gaan vervangen ivm slijtage en bier wat er evt overheen kan gaan?



Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## LuPuS

Schuim zou ik ook niet zo zien zitten <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>...

Of leg je er nog een dunne houten plank op ofzo?

[blue]_Dual Band_ Performing @ edit MOD: doe dit ff leker in je profiel!

----------


## Gupy

Het schuim is niet gelijmt, daar had ik al over gedacht.
Voor bier ben ik absoluut niet bang, alleen een rokende DJ... :Smile:

----------


## Dj Shake

en Gup, wat was je nou in totaal kwijt aan kosten en uren?

Alles bol? lekker bezig ouwe! (en dat is nou hockeypubliek)<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Gupy

Nou moeilijk te zeggen, omdat ik niet alles gekocht heb.
Ik denk in de buurt van  75,00 materiaal, en 25 uur werk.
Maarja, nou ben ik niet echt onhandig....zeggen ze. :Smile:

----------


## Mr Dj

> citaat:
>  en 25 uur werk.
> Maarja, nou ben ik niet echt onhandig....zeggen ze.



pfff 25 uur...ik vind het nogal. (kan aan mij liggen)

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## Gupy

Oh...nou ja ik vond het meevallen.

----------


## Fritz

Bij deze nog ff een foto van mijn kissie, heb em al ooit laten zien in andere topics. 



Misschien niet helemaal duidelijk, maar tis dus een soort van koffer. Dat onderste is gewoon een flightcase waar hij opstond toen de foto gemaakt werd (om verwarring te voorkomen) 
De bodem van de case bestaat uit 3 lagen schuim. Op de onderste laag steunen de spelers en de mixers. De andere 2 lagen zijn ter opvulling en de vorm van de spelers en de mixer is daar dus uitgesneden. Home made by the way! 

Fritz

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zo zo erg net kistje , ik kan niet anders zeggen.
Ik ga binnekort beginnen met me nieuwe dj-meubel waar de DJM 600 2x CDJ 100 en een mp3 systeempje inkomen. Ik zal t.z.t wel weer een aantal fototjes posten.

M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------

